# Safe to buy DSLR from Paytm ?



## mitraark (Mar 24, 2015)

Have to get a DSLR before 24.04, was waiting for prices to come down as people said it will because new models have been released. Prices have not really come down much.

Trying to get the Nikon D3300 , it's Rs 30075 on Paytm, with 7000 cashback, so effectively 23075. Flipkart is selling it at 28560 but with free Camera Bag and 8 GB SD Card. 

Is there any risk buying from Paytm? Getting a refurbished product, void warranty, any such isses ?

1. Budget: 30k MAX

2. Upgradeability: Not much of a concern.

3. Life span: I am looking for a relatively new camera, hopefully launched in 2013 or 2014, better if upcoming. That way I can keep using the camera throughout its expected life span and would be 'future ready,' so to speak. <copied>

4. Usage: Road trips, landscape photography, maybe a bit of wildlife photography. Not much of macro. Should be good at low light photography.


----------



## $hadow (Mar 24, 2015)

I won't buy. Even of the product come clean the warrnaty will be a huge issue. I would suggest you to buy it from amazon or fk. 
Nikon D5200 DSLR Camera Rs.33101 Price in India - Buy Nikon D5200 DSLR Camera Black Online - Nikon : Flipkart.com get this


----------



## kkn13 (Mar 24, 2015)

another great dslr is 1200D 
comes with 2 lenses- 18-55mm,55-250mm,8gb memory card,carry bag
all for 27k(amazon),28k(flipkart)

after owning multiple cameras
I prefer canon because despite its lack of features,its easier to repair,get accessories,lenses etc in future
My EOS 500 film camera still has support nearly 20 years after its purchase and my 1200D is compatible with it fully

Nikon has better consumer-targeted features however such as wifi etc but not very usable features imho
Megapixels dont matter much in this comparison

also the two lenses- 18-55mm and 55-250m are steal for that price(just see the prices if you buy seprately)
both lenses are great for dslr newbies and are very very vfm


----------



## $hadow (Mar 24, 2015)

Yeah and upgrading will also be going to easy.


----------



## nac (Mar 24, 2015)

I don't know if paytm whether it is good or not. Why don't you google it and see if you can find any reviews about them?


----------



## hitesh (Mar 25, 2015)

My first experience with paytm has been horrible. Ordered kobo touch from ebay, money got debited but order did not get placed. No actual response from them yet.

Avoid it, if you can


----------



## kkn13 (Mar 25, 2015)

nac said:


> I don't know if paytm whether it is good or not. Why don't you google it and see if you can find any reviews about them?



plus packing etc is also a concern id like to add
parts are delicate!!


----------



## bssunilreddy (Mar 25, 2015)

My experience with paytm has been horrendous. 

Avoid it at any cost...


----------



## $hadow (Mar 25, 2015)

There are plenty of people who have a bad experience with paytm.


----------



## arijitsinha (Mar 25, 2015)

Dont go for paytm. I bought this earphone.

*paytm.com/shop/p/skullcandy-s2ikdz...-rasta-SKULLCANDY_S2IKDZ-058_NULL_RASTA_20979

Its MRP is 1500, but discounted to 245 Rs. When I searched the same model, it is above 1K in all other site. But what I recieved is a crappy cheap headphone. Dont even know if it is original or fake. Sounds worst than a 200 Rs earphone itself. 

I have raised a request for refund/replace, still have not get any reply.
They don't even have a phone number for Customer Care, only email id and Raise Ticket.


----------



## hitesh (Mar 25, 2015)

arijitsinha said:


> Dont go for paytm. I bought this earphone.
> 
> *paytm.com/shop/p/skullcandy-s2ikdz...-rasta-SKULLCANDY_S2IKDZ-058_NULL_RASTA_20979
> 
> ...



Same here bro. They have my 3k  and they don't seem to care to respond, just a bot mail, that's it

EDIT : I think I'm gonna give them a visit. Head center is about 1/2 hour away


----------



## ithehappy (Mar 26, 2015)

Paytm is overall good (their CC is excellent). But you do need to see who is the seller. There's a topic on Desidime with the list of good and bad sellers of Paytm, try to find it.


----------



## mitraark (Mar 26, 2015)

Thanks everyone for your inputs.

Paytm isn't that bad, my colleagues have ordered several stuff from them, no problems yet, but I'm going to go for Flipkart or Amazon for the purchase.

Will need the camera on April 24 so will wait till the 3rd week of april before buying, hopefully there will be a drop in price,

I'm preferring the D3300 over 1200D because it seems to have the better sensor according to most sites, and the 55-200 lens isn't really my requirement.


----------



## $hadow (Mar 26, 2015)

Do not buy D3300 since upgradibity would be a problem. Go for at least D5200 for getting more lenses.


----------



## nac (Mar 26, 2015)

$hadow said:


> Do not buy D3300 since upgradibity would be a problem. Go for at least D5200 for getting more lenses.


??? Could you please elaborate a little more? I couldn't get it. What one could get more from D5200 which you couldn't get from D3300 as far as upgradability is concern.


----------



## SANDEEPRAJ (Mar 26, 2015)

Don't go for paytm , its worst customer care , got duplicate products couple of times difficult to detect ,  go for amazon flipkart snapdeal and eBay


----------



## jkultimate (Mar 26, 2015)

I'd chose FK or Amazon over Paytm.


----------



## kkn13 (Mar 26, 2015)

mitraark said:


> Thanks everyone for your inputs.
> 
> Paytm isn't that bad, my colleagues have ordered several stuff from them, no problems yet, but I'm going to go for Flipkart or Amazon for the purchase.
> 
> ...



sensor difference is very minimal afaik ,its only megapixel count but overall Canon has a slight edge other than lack of certain consumer centric features such as wifi
I have a 1200D,EOS 500(film) and my dad has a D90 + D5200
I think    [MENTION=125321]nac[/MENTION] is a better expert on the subject and can elaborate better/share his views
also Nikon changes its lens mount thingy every few gens so future compatibility is a bit iffy compared to Canon  

also trust me youll love having 2 kit lenses!! 55-250mm is a great lens for close ups,zoom etc

- - - Updated - - -



$hadow said:


> Do not buy D3300 since upgradibity would be a problem. Go for at least D5200 for getting more lenses.



Umm bro Im gonna have to disagree with you on this one
DSLR lenses are fully compatible with each other provided their lens mount,camera gen and company is same
You can use the best of lenses meant for a full frame DSLR(really high end) on even a cheap entry level DSLR with no issues as such


----------



## nac (Mar 27, 2015)

kkn13 said:


> I think     @nac  is a better expert on the subject and can elaborate better/share his views


It's so nice of you to think so high of me  but I am no expert.


kkn13 said:


> also Nikon changes its lens mount thingy every few gens so future compatibility is a bit iffy compared to Canon


Nikonians gonna jump on you


----------



## $hadow (Mar 27, 2015)

I am referring to this thread *www.digit.in/forum/cameras-camcorders/189795-going-manual-help-me-dslr.html [MENTION=125321]nac[/MENTION] & [MENTION=184724]kkn13[/MENTION]


----------



## nac (Mar 27, 2015)

$hadow said:


> I am referring to this thread *www.digit.in/forum/cameras-camcorders/189795-going-manual-help-me-dslr.html  @nac  &  @kkn13


Pretty much all the things you buy for D5200 will also be compatible with D3300. So there won't be any upgradability problem. They suggested you to go for D5xxx or 600D because of the extra features.

By the way, you bought a DSLR?


----------



## kkn13 (Mar 27, 2015)

nac said:


> It's so nice of you to think so high of me  but I am no expert.
> 
> Nikonians gonna jump on you



Yeah I know Nikonians will totally kill me  

still imho as compared between my 1200D and dads D5200-
Lens and video quality-Canon
Features and MP count- Nikon

^correct me if im wrong


----------



## nac (Mar 27, 2015)

kkn13 said:


> Yeah I know Nikonians will totally kill me
> 
> still imho as compared between my 1200D and dads D5200-
> Lens and video quality-Canon
> ...


Who am I to correct you? You have first hand experience on the mentioned models where as I don't even have seen any of those models in person 

What's the most common reason one is looking to buy a DSLR? IQ and low light performance. I think all the DSLRs including entry level DSLRs do that pretty well. Ones buying decision is based on many factors and intended purpose justifies why one is better than other.

Trivia: Nikon keeping their F mount for a very long time than Canon does it's EOS. Quoting wiki...


> The Nikon F-mount is one of only two SLR lens mounts (the other being the Pentax K-mount) which were not abandoned by their associated manufacturer upon the introduction of autofocus, but rather extended to meet new requirements related to metering, autofocus, and aperture control. The large variety of F-mount compatible lenses makes it the largest system of interchangeable flange-mount photographic lenses in history. Over 400 different Nikkor lenses are compatible with the system. The F-mount is also popular in scientific and industrial applications, most notably machine vision. *The F-mount has been in production for over five decades, making it the only SLR lens mount which has been produced for over 50 years*


----------



## $hadow (Mar 27, 2015)

nac said:


> Pretty much all the things you buy for D5200 will also be compatible with D3300. So there won't be any upgradability problem. They suggested you to go for D5xxx or 600D because of the extra features.
> 
> By the way, you bought a DSLR?



Nope. I was so much confused that decided to skip the purchase for a few more months.


----------



## nac (Mar 27, 2015)

$hadow said:


> Nope. I was so much confused that decided to skip the purchase for a few more months.


 It's common... More research more confusion... Take time and buy when all your doubts and questions are answered.


----------



## mitraark (Mar 27, 2015)

The dream is to do this

Travel | Journeys to remember...

I know photography is not entirely about the camera, but is D3300 not a good choice for this ?


----------



## $hadow (Mar 27, 2015)

nac said:


> It's common... More research more confusion... Take time and buy when all your doubts and questions are answered.



Since the time I started using rx 100 I was not able to justify a real cause for buying DSLR. Since I am able to sell it for 20k (purchased for 17) so I am thinking of buying one soon.


----------



## mitraark (Mar 30, 2015)

Brought the Canon 600D into consideration, because of its articulating screen, might help in taking photos from weird angels while travelling ... worth the extra 7-8k ?


----------



## nac (Mar 30, 2015)

mitraark said:


> Brought the Canon 600D into consideration, because of its articulating screen, might help in taking photos from weird angels while travelling ... worth the extra 7-8k ?


It was a good one when the deal was sub 28k two years back. I don't think it's worth it for the price. If it sells for ~24k like D5100 then it's good to consider. It's just my opinion.

When 750D/760D arrives, one can expect 700D around or under 35k. But it's just a rough speculation.


----------



## kkn13 (Mar 30, 2015)

mitraark said:


> Brought the Canon 600D into consideration, because of its articulating screen, might help in taking photos from weird angels while travelling ... worth the extra 7-8k ?



not worth that much over the 1200D imho unless you really need the extra features-self cleaning lens(not a biggie imho),articulating screen
especially when you are getting 1200D with TWO kit lenses- 55-250mm and 18-55mm for 27k
If you are willing to shell out more and dont need the extra features of 600D and want a SINGLE "all-rounder" lens, 1200D also has a variant with Tamron 18-200mm for 37k

Canon EOS 1200D DSLR Camera Rs.37950 Price in India - Buy Canon EOS 1200D DSLR Camera Black Online - Canon : Flipkart.com

though I still think the 27k variant is a better,vfm option
depends totally on needs

- - - Updated - - -



nac said:


> It was a good one when the deal was sub 28k two years back. I don't think it's worth it for the price. If it sells for ~24k like D5100 then it's good to consider. It's just my opinion.
> 
> When 750D/760D arrives, one can expect 700D around or under 35k. But it's just a rough speculation.



I heard 600D and 700D might be discontinued altogether(rumoured) ,that was the nail in the coffin for 600D when I picked up my 1200D last year for 37k (all stuff inclusive- tripod etc,bought locally for same price as online stores because I was afraid of camera breaking during delivery)


----------



## nac (Apr 1, 2015)

mitraark said:


> The dream is to do this
> Travel | Journeys to remember...
> I know photography is not entirely about the camera, but is D3300 not a good choice for this ?


D3300 is more than capable, no question about it.
BTW, I am bookmarking the link 


kkn13 said:


> I heard 600D and 700D might be discontinued altogether(rumoured)


Yeah, eventually every model gets discontinued at some point (600D might already be discontinued). But they don't disappear from the market soon. Take for example, D90 is been selling for like a decade. I don't know... may be Nikon India is keep finding washed up D90 packages on the line of Indian coasts from Thailand flood


----------



## kkn13 (Apr 1, 2015)

nac said:


> D3300 is more than capable, no question about it.
> BTW, I am bookmarking the link
> 
> Yeah, eventually every model gets discontinued at some point (600D might already be discontinued). But they don't disappear from the market soon. Take for example, D90 is been selling for like a decade. I don't know... may be Nikon India is keep finding washed up D90 packages on the line of Indian coasts from Thailand flood



yeah
Im doing my management,sem 3 now
we learned about MNCs doing this kind of practice- its called "Dumping"
Sell old stock for high rates in "3rd world"countries

^^Incase of a DSLR,it doesnt matter much because DSLRs dont get outdated that quickly,so its alright in this case


----------



## $hadow (Apr 1, 2015)

kkn13 said:


> yeah
> Im doing my management,sem 3 now
> we learned about MNCs doing this kind of practice- its called "Dumping"
> Sell old stock for high rates in "3rd world"countries
> ...



But still treating india as a dumping ground is not the way to treat us. And to be frank I only find moto selling its phones at same price as the international markets.


----------



## kkn13 (Apr 2, 2015)

$hadow said:


> But still treating india as a dumping ground is not the way to treat us. And to be frank I only find moto selling its phones at same price as the international markets.



actually in the case of DSLRs,dumping is to our advantage
we have something to get for that price range instead of a price gap between 1200d and 700d like in US
Though I agree pricing must improve
1200D is priced extremely well now and offers a great package


----------



## $hadow (Apr 2, 2015)

kkn13 said:


> actually in the case of DSLRs,dumping is to our advantage
> we have something to get for that price range instead of a price gap between 1200d and 700d like in US
> Though I agree pricing must improve
> 1200D is priced extremely well now and offers a great package



yeah I can second on that. My roommate is eyeing on that for a long time now.


----------



## kkn13 (Apr 2, 2015)

$hadow said:


> yeah I can second on that. My roommate is eyeing on that for a long time now.



oh tell him to get one
Im so pleased with my purchase!! you rarely get such deals officially in India


----------



## mitraark (Apr 2, 2015)

Guies already fixed on D3300 don't praise the 1200D so much now 

Edit: Yea D3300 is far ahead of 1200D according to most specs, im not going to get 1200D just to get an extra lens which I might not even use much 

- - - Updated - - -



nac said:


> D3300 is more than capable, no question about it.
> BTW, I am bookmarking the link




I was blown away by the photos in the website, hats off to the guy for planning such a brilliant journey, and getting such great shots of these relatively lesser travelled places.

I live in West Bengal and i find it weird that my friends keep dreaming about goa and leh without even considering locations in our own backyard which just as good, even better if you factor in the solitary conditions compared to more popular destinations ....


----------



## $hadow (Apr 2, 2015)

kkn13 said:


> oh tell him to get one
> Im so pleased with my purchase!! you rarely get such deals officially in India



Yeah he might order tomorrow.


----------



## raja manuel (Apr 2, 2015)

mitraark said:


> an extra lens which I might not even use much


I see a big surprise in your future.


----------



## kkn13 (Apr 3, 2015)

raja manuel said:


> I see a big surprise in your future.



 true dat,after you go a bit pro,youll want more and more 
I want a 50mm fixed focus next!!!!  
already have - 18-55mm,55-250mm,28-200mm

- - - Updated - - -



mitraark said:


> Guies already fixed on D3300 don't praise the 1200D so much now
> 
> Edit: Yea D3300 is far ahead of 1200D according to most specs, im not going to get 1200D just to get an extra lens which I might not even use much
> 
> ...



sorry to have confused you
also D3300 is only better on paper by a very small margin,it would be wrong to call one better than the other 
you cant judge a DSLR on paper/specs only,thats only applicable for android phones 
DSLRs have a totally different way of "better" and "outdated"


----------



## $hadow (Apr 3, 2015)

Specs and benchmarks are always a half story. It is only the user who decide how is the product worth his money.


----------



## mitraark (Apr 3, 2015)

I meant I might not have much use for the 55-200mm lens, may have to save up ( a LOT ) for a wide angle lens in the future.


----------



## kkn13 (Apr 3, 2015)

$hadow said:


> Specs and benchmarks are always a half story. It is only the user who decide how is the product worth his money.



yeah very true!!

- - - Updated - - -



mitraark said:


> I meant I might not have much use for the 55-200mm lens, may have to save up ( a LOT ) for a wide angle lens in the future.



its totally your call
both are equally capable overall
if you feel Nikons features are more prefered by you,go for it!!you wont regret either


----------



## raja manuel (Apr 3, 2015)

mitraark said:


> I meant I might not have much use for the 55-200mm lens, may have to save up ( a LOT ) for a wide angle lens in the future.


It's a 55-250mm lens, actually. It's certainly a good idea to first start taking photos and then decide on what kind of lens you would require unless you have past experience to guide you.


----------



## $hadow (Apr 4, 2015)

mitraark said:


> I meant I might not have much use for the 55-200mm lens, may have to save up ( a LOT ) for a wide angle lens in the future.



That is a personal preference and if you are comfortable with it just go for it.


----------



## mitraark (Apr 13, 2015)

Guys will make the purchase by Thursday, just wanted to know, should I check out some local stores here in Kolkata before purchase? Online prices are said to be lower, still worth a shot visiting ? Any suggestions for camera shops in Kolkata, Chandni area ?


----------



## nac (Apr 13, 2015)

mitraark said:


> Guys will make the purchase by Thursday, just wanted to know, should I check out some local stores here in Kolkata before purchase? Online prices are said to be lower, still worth a shot visiting ? Any suggestions for camera shops in Kolkata, Chandni area ?


Yeah, try. If you're lucky you may even get a better deal than online.


----------



## $hadow (Apr 13, 2015)

mitraark said:


> Guys will make the purchase by Thursday, just wanted to know, should I check out some local stores here in Kolkata before purchase? Online prices are said to be lower, still worth a shot visiting ? Any suggestions for camera shops in Kolkata, Chandni area ?



You never know sometimes even local stores provide a very competitive price.


----------



## mitraark (Apr 20, 2015)

Ordered the Nikon D3300 from Flipkart @ 27390 on Friday, received it on Sunday afternoon.


----------



## $hadow (Apr 21, 2015)

mitraark said:


> Ordered the Nikon D3300 from Flipkart @ 27390 on Friday, received it on Sunday afternoon.



Congo man.


----------



## nac (Apr 22, 2015)

mitraark said:


> Ordered the Nikon D3300 from Flipkart @ 27390 on Friday, received it on Sunday afternoon.


Congrats. When we can get to see the photographs of/taken with the camera?


----------



## mitraark (Apr 23, 2015)

nac said:


> Congrats. When we can get to see the photographs of/taken with the camera?



I'm taking complete crap pictures witht he thing, have to study and use the camera for quite a while before getting it near aout right.

Will try to upload pics of the camera though,... Flipkart packaging, perfect as usual. Contents all there. Thought they've missed the free SD Card , only to find it taped to the side of the camera box.


----------



## nac (Apr 23, 2015)

mitraark said:


> I'm taking complete crap pictures witht he thing, have to study and use the camera for quite a while before getting it near aout right.
> Will try to upload pics of the camera though,... Flipkart packaging, perfect as usual. Contents all there. Thought they've missed the free SD Card , only to find it taped to the side of the camera box.


Your test shot doesn't have to be perfect. It's okay to post not so good photographs. 
Some sellers mentioned that in the listing itself. It was the same with me too when I bought 3yrs ago. Just they are trying to give an impression that the things comes out of the box are free.


----------



## Donrulezz (Feb 19, 2016)

bro paytm is very good even i have purchased canon dslr camera from paytm i have even recevied cashback it saved me arround 1500 inr i dont know how paytm is offering products in very cheap giving cashbacks to users anyway if you wish you to buy anything from paytm you can try Paytm Recharge Offers to get latest offers and discount from paytm.com


----------



## CRACING (Apr 25, 2016)

I have bought plenty of stuffs from Paytm and my experience is 50/50. Customer support respond within few hours including night hours but there answer seems like virtual assistant. If asked for more info for some product, they always end up with we have provided enough details in product page given by seller. If asked to get info from seller, they say "You'll get what you have ordered, otherwise claim for refund". The problem is, most of sellers provide incomplete or unclear product information and we have to spend time searching for information in other websites but some products are only available in specific websites so for those we have to buy hesitatingly and hope it would be as expected. I have returned many items in Paytm due to mismatch, damage, bad quality but return process was easy and fast every-time.

Early this month I have bought Nikon 55-200mm ED VRII lens for 8k on Paytm (I had kept looking for the same lens in all major online stores and the lowest price I could see was 9k with the help of bank offers). Due to festive holidays, seller took few days to dispatch but Xpressbees service was very fast to delivered it to me.

First I was worried whether seller would send me Retail box lens or white box. Thank god, he sent me retail box lens. Packing was good and item was intact. However, the date of import is bit old, August 2015. I hope there wouldn't be any problems? Hence there was no new product odor inside the box. The lens looks new though, no signs of fungus, wear, scratches or dust. Box was sealed but improperly. Using the lens for a month now and have taken plenty of shots. No issues noticed so far. Working perfectly fine.  I have uploaded few good shots to my 500px account. Here is the link. Not so great shots yet because I'm still learning.

Coming to the seller details, everything looked confusing. Seller name in Paytm was Jindal Enterprises and seller name in the invoice is Shutter Bugs, Shop No. 58, Rajendra Bhawan, Rajendra Place, New Delhi - 110008. In the return address, it is Shutter Bugs, Vikram Tower Basement, Rajendra Place, New Delhi - 110008. When I checked address dictionary, the address is of Inter Foto India Pvt. Ltd. This makes we worried about warranty claims. :thinking_NF:

Did I left buying stuffs from Paytm? Nope, the price tags and easy of returns dragged me again to buy another product today. That is Vanguard Espod CX 203AP. Cost 3.1k but it priced nearly same in other online stores and I want for Paytm because its easy to return incase I don't like the product. Other online stores won't take back if the product is in good condition and as described but they don't care if you like it or not.

_Continued:_

So here I have the tripod and everything is perfect. I was afraid it would be damaged, improper packed, worn or wrong product but fortunately nothing such happened and seller seems good. He did the packing nice and securely so the tripod was intact in transit. Date of import is Dec 2015 but tripod is good as new. I have written short review here.

Seller name is different in all the places. PHOTO GALAXY in product listing, WHITERABBIT in order details and Shree Trade International Pvt Ltd Pitampura in the invoice.

Thanks...
Best Regards


----------



## kool (May 18, 2016)

Hey guys, 

I am getting D5200 for Rs.26k from paytm , i want to buy but Nikon sites are saying not to buy from any ONLINE STORE because they are not authorized dealer. I am really confused now, in local market I am getting same model for Rs. 31k. Plz somebody help me. Sellers are JMD , and CAMCAT which are giving lowest price.


----------



## hitesh (May 18, 2016)

kool said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I am getting D5200 for Rs.26k from paytm , i want to buy but Nikon sites are saying not to buy from any ONLINE STORE because they are not authorized dealer. I am really confused now, in local market I am getting same model for Rs. 31k. Plz somebody help me. Sellers are JMD , and CAMCAT which are giving lowest price.


Ask them if they will provide warranty. If they say no, contact paytm about this. 
In any case, only proceed if you're sure you're getting warranty


----------



## nac (May 18, 2016)

kool said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I am getting D5200 for Rs.26k from paytm , i want to buy but Nikon sites are saying not to buy from any ONLINE STORE because they are not authorized dealer. I am really confused now, in local market I am getting same model for Rs. 31k. Plz somebody help me. Sellers are JMD , and CAMCAT which are giving lowest price.



Check if they are authorized dealer from Nikon official site. If the sellers are authorized dealers, go ahead and buy.


----------



## CRACING (May 18, 2016)

kool said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I am getting D5200 for Rs.26k from paytm , i want to buy but Nikon sites are saying not to buy from any ONLINE STORE because they are not authorized dealer. I am really confused now, in local market I am getting same model for Rs. 31k. Plz somebody help me. Sellers are JMD , and CAMCAT which are giving lowest price.



No, please don't buy any expensive products from Paytm. Be it camera, tv, mobile, laptop or anything that costs 10k+. Those sellers names mentioned in product listing suggest no real name of seller you receive product from, so you'll never know which shop it is, until you get the product and invoice.

Unlike Amazon, Flipkart, low price tag doesn't mean discount in Paytm. I mean they will send you old stock, broken seal, returned or etc products and not really a new and fresh product.

Local purchase is the best idea even if it costs little more then online stores, that way you can easily solve warranty related issues. But if you don't have good shops in your place then go for Amazon or Flipkart only. Again note, the sellers should be Amazon fulfilled/Flipkart Advantage.

Warranty claiming with Nikon products when purchased online is still not clear by officials. So some service centers refuse to accept, Some ask for authorized fulfill warranty card and invoice. Some only accept by serial no. So it all depends upon that specific service center. If you have Nikon service center nearby, go there and ask details about warranty.

Nikon D5200 costs 27.3k in Flipkart so its best buy at present or wait for bank offers. Amazon has listed for 28.4k but if you keep checking often, you'll see more discounts. Especially in weekends and night time. I got D3200 for 19k on Sunday midnight and next day it revert to original price. Now it is 23k!


----------



## sujoyp (May 18, 2016)

As per nikon , only if the seller name is there on the Nikon website's authorised seller then warranty is valid...else they wont bother.
So if your online seller is a nikon official dealer and name on there website then you are sure to get warrenty else no warrenty.


----------



## CRACING (May 20, 2016)

I have attached scanned image of Nikon ad from recently news paper (Vijayavani, Karnataka).

Prices given are MRP for body and kits. Does that mean authorized stores sell at MRP or less? If less then it should be atleast 10% discount to match online stores. I don't think they give so much.

Anyway, see those two prime lenses offer. "Just pay Rs. 10,990 & get one additional lens". Ok fine but see the condition for the offer, "Offer valid with xyz kits only".  That means we cannot buy only the lens for that price, even after paying extra then online stores! These same lenses cost atleast 500 less in online stores without any offers (bank, coupons, cashbacks). 

Next, 64GB High Speed SD card free, but only for D750 and D810. Worth Rs. 7,700! WOW, that is the cost of 250GB SSD!

Finally all prices are limited period offers so hurry! :laughing_NF:


This is nothing but daylight robbery. Its good that we have knowledge and internet to know the fact but I feel sorry for those who have limited knowledge and get cheated from these local sellers.

Since local stores are losing business after online stores getting popular, Nikon and may be Canon also wants to save them by  publishing warnings like e-retailers are not our authorized partners/dealers so don't buy from them. Even though the product is legit and TAX/VAT paid.

I can hardly see any authorized partners/dealers in online stores or if any, have listed products for very high price. I have also seen some stores listed as authorized dealers in Nikon website but are actually photo studios or have limited and old stocks. Especially in small towns and cities.


----------



## nac (May 20, 2016)

Canon is giving 3% off from MRP from official site. Local store may likely to give up to 6-7% off from the MRP.

It's not day light robbery. The cost of running a store higher than the cost of storing the cameras in a godown and ship when someone buys online. Plus there would be 100 more reasons which we don't know...


----------



## CRACING (May 20, 2016)

nac said:


> The cost of running a store higher than the cost of storing the cameras in a godown and ship when someone buys online.



I agree with you but sellers get atleast 10% profit even after giving their best price. Good thing is we get hands on experience with product and we don't mind paying extra but it shouldn't be very high.

Online stores give atleast 10% off on MRP plus 10% bank offers. So from the buyers point of view, purchasing from local stores doesn't feel worth.



nac said:


> Plus there would be 100 more reasons which we don't know...



Another reason could be, not all sellers in online stores are authorized but atleast the main sellers like Cloudtail, WS Retail and etc should have assigned as authorized.

By this, other companies also learn and start to decline e-retailers. Laptops, TVs, Mobiles and etc.


----------



## nac (May 20, 2016)

Sooner or later there won't be this much price gap or no price gap at all. Now banks and online retailers are promoting their apps, online banking. When they are done, we won't be seeing this much % off of MRP. 

Yeah, already there are other companies too suggest us to buy from their dealers.


----------



## sujoyp (May 21, 2016)

I dont know what you guys are talking...I got all new D7000, 55-200, 3100+kit, monopod from physical shop and that guy simply gave me 15% discount on MRP without any bargaining.
Similarly in case of mobiles too I am getting cheaper rates in physical shop then flipkart amazon

And Nikon is really serious about authorized dealers...and it really wont give warranty if not bought from any of them...its strictly implemented in USA...so now bargain deals have reduced in USA considerably


----------



## nac (May 21, 2016)

sujoyp said:


> I dont know what you guys are talking...I got all new D7000, 55-200, 3100+kit, monopod from physical shop and that guy simply gave me 15% discount on MRP without any bargaining.
> Similarly in case of mobiles too I am getting cheaper rates in physical shop then flipkart amazon


But it's not the case with small towns. SX130's MRP was 10995/- when I was buying, the best deal I could find in the local stores was 10200/- It was same for some other cameras as well. Some months back there was this new shop, was just checking the price of 1200D with 18-55. It got price tag of 31995/-, there was no discount at all.  So for many of us online deals are enticing esp. when coupled with bank/app deals.

I haven't seen any mid range and higher models (70D/D7100 and higher) physically in local stores. All they have are D3xxx/D5xxx and 1200D/7xxD (only exception is Canon, recently they opened their own store and they have got FF models)


----------



## sujoyp (May 21, 2016)

hmm sad to hear..but in real shop have the flexibility to give discount upto 15% without any issue


----------



## CRACING (May 22, 2016)

[MENTION=125321]nac[/MENTION]

Yes thats the problem in most of small towns/cities.

Less discount over MRP - Especially authorized dealers. 3rd party dealers give for lesser price.
Old stocks - May be its not a problem in most products but in camera and lens latest is better.
Limited stocks - If the seller has single piece of a model and it turns out to be faulty, then you have to wait until he gets new piece or go for different model.

Next week on Flipkart's Big Shopping Day I wanted buy 35mm 1.8G lens but due to this warranty dilemma, I had to let it go. Instead I'm looking for used one but its hard to find then 50mm 1.8G.


----------



## kool (Jun 14, 2016)

guys,

I am looking for *Nikon D5200* from long time on onliine site, unfortunately only _"snapdeal"_ and "paytm" is shipping to my address (PATNA). So right now i am getting *Nikon D5200 (with AF-S DX NIKKOR 18-55 mm F/3.5-5.6G VR II Lens) * for* Rs.26k *after cashback and *Nikon D5200 (with AF-S 18 - 55 mm VR Kit + AF-S DX NIKKOR 35 mm f/1.8G Lens)* for *Rs.34k *after cashback.

So,
Should I buy this model with kit lens 18-55mm only or with additional 35mm lens ? If I buy 35mm lens later it would cost me Rs.10k. Is Rs.34k good deal with additional lens ? Or should I buy later ?

By the way, I am new to DSLR cameras, after doing lots of research online i have shortlisted Nikon D5200 and 35mm prime lens. So kindly hep me to choose what would be best for me ? I m buying from CAMCAT seller, and this seller is from PATNA :winking_NF:

Online Mobile Recharge - Postpaid, DTH &amp; Datacard Bill Payments at Paytm.co

Online Mobile Recharge - Postpaid, DTH &amp; Datacard Bill Payments at Paytm.co


@ujoyp


----------



## CRACING (Jun 14, 2016)

kool said:


> guys,
> 
> I am looking for *Nikon D5200* from long time on onliine site, unfortunately only _"snapdeal"_ and "paytm" is shipping to my address (PATNA). So right now i am getting *Nikon D5200 (with AF-S DX NIKKOR 18-55 mm F/3.5-5.6G VR II Lens) * for* Rs.26k *after cashback and *Nikon D5200 (with AF-S 18 - 55 mm VR Kit + AF-S DX NIKKOR 35 mm f/1.8G Lens)* for *Rs.34k *after cashback.
> 
> ...


Hello,

Nikon D5200 is a perfect choice. Comes with all essential options (unlike D3XXX that lacks some important) and easy on pocket then D7xxx.

A starter who doesn't have any lenses, should be going for Body+18+55mm. Next comes 55-200mm or 55-300mm.

35mm F1.8 is a good lens for a 3rd choice but alternative is 50mm F1.8 so you have decide which fulfills your requirements. I don't know if you have experience with focal lengths but if you don't then I would suggest you to get 18-55mm now and in that lens see which focal length suits you, 35mm or 50mm. Also dual lens kit that includes 35mm lens doesn't look like a best offer to me. 35mm costs 10k if you buy the lens alone and now I see DL retail seller giving for it for 8.8k (20% cashback).

Now to buy camera and lenses, first choice would be local stores because you can be very sure about warranty. As per Nikon India website, there are so many dealers in Patna. You can call and ask for prices. Choice whoever gives best price, even if they quote 1-2k more then online stores.

Ok let me tell you about sellers in online stores:

Paytm - 99.9% sellers do not give invoice of them or of their shop but Paytm generates it for us, with the info provided by seller to Paytm in the time of registration and phone number will be of Paytm and not sellers. I doubt this info is verified by Paytm (May be only those sellers tagged as authorized). i.e Shop name, Address, Tin no., Pan no. Hence we cannot be sure whether the invoice is valid or invalid. Another problem is, sellers do not put their seal on warranty card.

Since from few days, Paytm's Android app is showing address of sellers. I researched some sellers addresses in Google to verify them but I couldn't find proper info of most sellers. Only those that sell products for high price. i.e CAMARENA

CAMCAT is from Patna but his shop is not listed in Nikon India website. Also we cannot be sure about the name "CAMCAT" is the actual name of the shop so you may receive invoice with different seller/shop name.

Ebay - Sent message to many sellers to ask whether they are authorized Nikon dealers and their actual shop name. None gave me shop names but said they are sub dealers and assured me there won't be any warranty issues. Well how can we be sure!

Amazon, Flipkart, Snapdeal are just like Paytm. Invoice is generated by the websites with the info provided by seller. There might be no issues with seller name and address but the name of online stores is the problem. Service centers may refuse to take warranty claims when they see "Amazon, Flipkart, Snapdeal, Paytm" written in the invoice.

Finally its you to decide whether you care about warranty or not. Nikon, Canon and etc make solid products and they less likely cause issues.

I'm thinking to buy 35mm F1.8 lens since long time. In my city only one shop is authorized Nikon dealer and he quotes me 16.5k for the lens. That is MRP price and even if I negotiate, he would reduce 1k max, At-least costing 5k more then online stores so it isn't a fair price. Now I have decide to go for online store, DL retail in Paytm. He is authorized Nikon dealer and actual shop name is Surana Traders located in Pune (Address is correctly mentioned in Google, Nikon India website and Paytm). He is also making personal online store website named MerchantStatus and I guess its long form of DL retail.

Thanks...
Best Regards


----------



## sujoyp (Jun 14, 2016)

I agree to what CRACING said ...dont rush to buy a 35mm right now...I bought it used for 6k and it looks as good as new  you too can go to same path afterwards

Get a body+kit now..play with it..then see what restricts you..and what u love most ...if its zoo, flowers, birds then its 55-200 or 55-300 or 70-300 as per your budget...if you love to take family shots more and indoor most times then investing in a simple flash is the next thing...if you crave for blur bg in portraits and wants to take artistic shots then comes 50 and 35mm...lastly if you tried all cheap ideas for macro and want a good macro lens then get 90mm 

long way to go bro...first start 

also see that you get from authorized dealer...I buy all new item from local shops and used from jjmehta forum.


----------



## kool (Jun 14, 2016)

CRACING said:


> Hello,
> 
> Nikon D5200 is a perfect choice. Comes with all essential options (unlike D3XXX that lacks some important) and easy on pocket then D7xxx.
> 
> ...



Thank u so much for your valuable input here, today i went to CAMCAT shop (address given on PAYTM ) and its a nice big exclusive showroom of CANON by name of "CAPITAL PHOTO, Patna" authorized dealer of CANON brand. He doesnt sell NIKON cameras in showroom, i asked how u r selling NIKON series theu paytm ? He replied Nikon products are in godown and they give proper invoice by name of "CAPITAL PHOTO". But on NIKON site there is no name of such shop.  

And i enquired about D5200 in more than 8 shops in patna, and minimum price they are offering Rs.29k. So its better I buy from online at Rs.26k.  By the way today i saw, Amazon CLOUDTAIL seller is now shipping to PATNA at Rs.27k. 

- - - Updated - - -



sujoyp said:


> I agree to what CRACING said ...dont rush to buy a 35mm right now...I bought it used for 6k and it looks as good as new  you too can go to same path afterwards
> 
> Get a body+kit now..play with it..then see what restricts you..and what u love most ...if its zoo, flowers, birds then its 55-200 or 55-300 or 70-300 as per your budget...if you love to take family shots more and indoor most times then investing in a simple flash is the next thing...if you crave for blur bg in portraits and wants to take artistic shots then comes 50 and 35mm...lastly if you tried all cheap ideas for macro and want a good macro lens then get 90mm
> 
> ...




I am not interested in bird, zoo photography. I love to click closeup, people faces, blurred background, bookah affect, low light photography etc. 


something like this ::: 

 *aflenses.net/wp-content/uploads/2012/07/8475980364_0a92b727df_o.jpg
*cdn.photographylife.com/wp-content/uploads/2014/02/Nikon-35mm-f1.8G-Sample-Image-1-960x639.jpg

--------------------------------------





Guys , have u read this  :::



*Nikon, Flipkart's case over warranties resolved*

PTI | Aug 27, 2015, 06.48 PM IST

_BENGALURU: Japanese camera-maker Nikon has informed the Karnataka High Court that it has withdrawn the names of Flipkart, Snapdeal and other e-commerce portals from a notice on its website that cautioned customers to check warranty entitlements while buying its products from them.
Following the submission by Nikon India, Justice B S Patil disposed of a petition by Flipkart against the caution notice.
As the hearing resumed, the judge sought the opinion of Nikon as to whether they were ready to withdraw the names of the portals from the notice.
In response, the defense counsel said "the company's website has already withdrawn the names of Flipkart and other e-commerce portals from the caution notice hosted on its website."
Seeking the opinion of petitioner Flipkart, Justice Patil asked whether it was content with the Nikon's submissions.
Flipkart counsel said "if the defendant has already withdrawn the names, we don't have any difficulties with that," following which the Judge said the "case doesn't stand merit for further legal battle" and disposed it of.
Justice Patil had suggested Nikon to withdraw the names of Flipkart and Snapdeal from a caution notice so as to avoid prolonged legal battle._

source:: Nikon, Flipkart's case over warranties resolved - Times of Indi


----------



## CRACING (Jun 14, 2016)

kool said:


> Thank u so much for your valuable input here, today i went to CAMCAT shop (address given on PAYTM ) and its a nice big exclusive showroom of CANON by name of "CAPITAL PHOTO, Patna" authorized dealer of CANON brand. He doesnt sell NIKON cameras in showroom, i asked how u r selling NIKON series theu paytm ? He replied Nikon products are in godown and they give proper invoice by name of "CAPITAL PHOTO". But on NIKON site there is no name of such shop.
> 
> And i enquired about D5200 in more than 8 shops in patna, and minimum price they are offering Rs.29k. So its better I buy from online at Rs.26k.  By the way today i saw, Amazon CLOUDTAIL seller is now shipping to PATNA at Rs.27k.



If any one of 8 shops are authorized then I think its good to paying 3k more for piece of mind warranty. Try to negotiate more and they may reduce to some extent or ask for freebies.

I bought my D3200 kit from Cloudtail for 19k. Only faced delay in dispatch but he sends good products (No issues like old, lack of freshness, damaged box, broken seal) and I trust the seller but I doubt my camera is valid for warranty.



kool said:


> I am not interested in bird, zoo photography. I love to click closeup, people faces, blurred background, bookah affect, low light photography etc.



Such photos can be taken with 50mm because its made for your requirements.

35mm is good for streets, indoors, tight spots, full portraits, travel shots, landscapes, cars, buildings, products and etc. You can get closeup and people face shots but you need to go very close (Checkout min focus distance too). Also Bokeh will not be as good as 50mm.



kool said:


> Guys , have u read this  :::
> 
> Nikon, Flipkart's case over warranties resolved
> 
> ...



Yes but its not clear. Nikon did remove the names but warning is still present. Check out the news paper scanned copy I have attached in my previous post.

Do one thing, call authorized service center in your city and ask them about products purchased in online stores (eg. Amazon's Cloudtail) and if they are ok with it then you are good to go. :smile_NF:


----------



## kool (Jun 15, 2016)

I also went to NIKON service centre and they said.. warranty doesnt covers on accessories if i buy from online.


----------



## sujoyp (Jun 15, 2016)

those kind of pics can be taken with 35 as well as 50mm ...actually I have both  but I am not sure if newbie can handle that big aperture from start as it produces really soft pics if not used correctly...improper focus, soft pics, too much expectation with low light pics are major issues


----------



## kool (Jun 15, 2016)

sujoyp said:


> those kind of pics can be taken with 35 as well as 50mm ...actually I have both  but I am not sure if newbie can handle that big aperture from start as it produces really soft pics if not used correctly...improper focus, soft pics, too much expectation with low light pics are major issues


 wow, u have both lenses. So which one is good ?


same discussion is going on here... and most of people are suggesting 35mm. 

*www.quora.com/Which-prime-lens-35mm-or-50mm-should-I-get-for-my-Nikon-D5200


----------



## sujoyp (Jun 15, 2016)

yup I too will suggest 35mm ...its the right angle of view for cropped sensor dslr like mine and urs. 50mm is like 85mm on our cam and its just too tight..you cant even take a pic of two person togather. 35mm also produces nice bokeh..will post a sample although I have not taken many artistic with that


----------



## CRACING (Jun 15, 2016)

kool said:


> I also went to NIKON service centre and they said.. warranty doesnt covers on accessories if i buy from online.



Accessories are not at all covered by warranty, even if you buy locally. Checkout warranty policy on Nikon India website. It says warranty does not apply to "Accessories, including batteries and AC adaptor, and other consumables.".

Anyway, its good to hear that they accept warranty claims for products bought online. I think you can go ahead and buy from Amazon now. 



kool said:


> wow, u have both lenses. So which one is good ?
> 
> same discussion is going on here... and most of people are suggesting 35mm.
> 
> *www.quora.com/Which-prime-lens-35mm-or-50mm-should-I-get-for-my-Nikon-D5200



He also has Tammy 17-50 f2.8 for versatile photography in low light. Lenses are personal choice and one cannot assume its goodness or badness till he tries it.

35mm is good choice and it helps to take different kind of pictures. However, its better to check the same focal length in 18-55mm to see if it suits your needs.

Incase you don't like fixed focal length then you can go for 17-55mm

 [MENTION=39722]sujoyp[/MENTION]

How is Tamron XR Di II SP AF 17-50mm F 2.8 ?

I see one used lens listed in ebay.in for 11.5k. Seller says its is excellent condition. I will contact him for warranty details.

Now I'm thinking whether it would be better to go for it then Nikon's 35mm. What I have found is, at f2.8 35mm lens takes sharp pictures and Tammy 17-50mm takes sharp pictures at f5.6. That means I need 2 stops more light for 17-50mm. If I choice this then I'll have to sell kit lens since this would replace it. Lacking VR wouldn't be a problem I hope. Please input your views on Tammy 17-50mm.


----------



## HTBR (Jun 15, 2016)

kool said:


> I am not interested in bird, zoo photography. I love to click closeup, people faces, blurred background, bookah affect, low light photography etc.
> 
> 
> something like this :::
> ...



SIGMA 18-35mm 1.8 and you are set for the rest of your life :grin_NF: What a brilliant lens :smug_NF:

Just like you i also prefer close up portraits with a normal lens (FOV 35mm on a full frame) unless the lens is the 135mm F2 which is one of my favourite lens. I also like the Sigma 28mm 1.8 but it has some nervous bokeh issues.


----------



## sujoyp (Jun 16, 2016)

[MENTION=322858]CRACING[/MENTION] ..I bought 17-50 2.8 to replace my 18-55 ...and initially thought the same that I would take advantage of big aperture in low light.. but to tell you the truth 17-50 cant be compared to a 35mm prime ....they are wayyy different.

17-50 2.8 is a versatile lens...you can take it to party and take group pics as well as portraits ..but what 35mm prime can produce is much better
35mm will be sharp even at f2 or f2.8 and its low light performance is unbeatable..
17-50 is a compromise ..at f2.8 its not sharp enough for portraits ...but yes it can take nice wide landscapes...and bigg group photos with 10 people standing side by side  which 35mm cant

18-55 is a very simple lens and its just good for a start ...but remember 18-55 have VR so you can shoot even at 1/15 shutter speed without issue...17-50 dont have VR and you have to keep the shutter speed to at least 1/30 all the time to hand hold.

Now its upto you...what you want.


----------



## CRACING (Jun 16, 2016)

sujoyp said:


> [MENTION=322858]CRACING[/MENTION] ..I bought 17-50 2.8 to replace my 18-55 ...and initially thought the same that I would take advantage of big aperture in low light.. but to tell you the truth 17-50 cant be compared to a 35mm prime ....they are wayyy different.
> 
> 17-50 2.8 is a versatile lens...you can take it to party and take group pics as well as portraits ..but what 35mm prime can produce is much better
> 35mm will be sharp even at f2 or f2.8 and its low light performance is unbeatable..
> ...



I had doubt about sharpness of Tammy 17-50mm but now I'm clear about it. Thanks for the details. I will keep the kit lens for more time (or permanently because its hard to sell) and later when I require big aperture in standard zoom lens then I will look for 17-50mm VC or OS.

Seller in Ebay has reduced the lens price to 10.3k now. I sent him message asking for box, bill and warranty if any but didn't receive reply so far.

Anyway, I have decided to get 35mm and bought one from camarena.in for Rs. 9990 today evening. Actual price was 10,990 but after phonic conversations, the manager agreed to give 10% discount specially for me. 

Not really a best offer I could get but the seller is trusted and authorized dealer of Nikon. I will get invoice directly from seller (unlike website generated invoice from Amazon, Paytm, Flipkart) so I don't need to worry about warranty issues.

Seller will ship the lens tomorrow and will update here once I receive the lens.

Thanks...
Best Regards


----------



## sujoyp (Jun 17, 2016)

congrats ...that price is good  
enjoy with 18-55 and 35mm for some time...even if you have money in pocket, just keep it  gradually get a simple flash with moving head ..will not cost more that 5k for yougnuo


----------



## CRACING (Jun 17, 2016)

sujoyp said:


> congrats ...that price is good
> enjoy with 18-55 and 35mm for some time...even if you have money in pocket, just keep it  gradually get a simple flash with moving head ..will not cost more that 5k for yougnuo



Thanks.

I have spent upto 50k in 6 months (Camera, Lenses, Tripod and Accessories) to buy all the essential things required for me so I will focus more on photography now.

My relatives and neighbors are asking me whether I'm starting a photo studio and I'm fed up of telling them its for my personal use only. So far no body requested me to visit their party or weddings for photography but I'm sure someone will ask me soon. 

As of flash, I have already bought one from a member in jjmehta for 1k. Its a manual flash (Model TT520) but serves well for my needs.

Best Regards


----------



## sujoyp (Jun 17, 2016)

Lol tell them that you are going to take nice pics of there dogs and show them the results..gradually the girls will ask you to take some shots for whatsapp and fb..then there bro and other guys will bully you to take some pics on there jeep and car or bike for there FB ...and then finally you will be famous 

sorry for my imaginations


----------



## kool (Jun 21, 2016)

Guys,

I couldn't wait more... I was wasting my time from 1.5 month by checking snapdeal/amazon/paytm site  daily for lowest price deal. 

Finally I ordered Nikon D5200 with 18-55kit lens+8GB card+bag from PAYTM for Rs.25,500 after cashback  seller: CAMCAT. I hope i will get genuine product and proper invoice. 

Amazon and Snapdeal price are not decreasing from 27k. Guys, Is there remote shutter available for this camera for taking selfie ?  

What should i check in camera after receiving ? 

Sent from my YU5010 using Tapatalk

 [MENTION=39722]sujoyp[/MENTION] [MENTION=322858]CRACING[/MENTION]


----------



## kool (Jun 21, 2016)

And guys, how to make custom signature logo/watermark for adding on clicked images ? 

check this image, where "santabanta" logo is there at the corner. How can I make such attractive logo ? 

 *media.santabanta.com/gal/event/Stars-Spotted-2016/stars-spotted-2016-1305.jpg 

Sent from my YU5010 using Tapatalk


----------



## raja manuel (Jun 21, 2016)

Create the watermark as a separate image, then place on image as an additional layer and flatten image. Since the watermark image file will be a quadrilateral you may need to either create it with transparency or erase background once on the layer with alpha channel enabled to get the transparent effect.


----------



## CRACING (Jun 21, 2016)

kool said:


> Guys,
> 
> I couldn't wait more... I was wasting my time from 1.5 month by checking snapdeal/amazon/paytm site  daily for lowest price deal.
> 
> ...



Yes, waiting long time for a product loses interest on that. Anyway, its good to hear that you bought it finally and let us know once you get hands on it.



kool said:


> Guys, Is there remote shutter available for this camera for taking selfie ?
> 
> What should i check in camera after receiving ?



AFAIK, there are three options. One is IR remote control (You can get cheap wireless remote or few bucks more for original Nikon remote), second is wired remote control which is little costly compared to wireless. Third option is, some smart phones have builtin IR and you can use remote apps to send IR signals. i.e I have HTC One M7 and I use Smart IR remote app.

I advice you to download the camera manual and go through it, so you get familiar with its features and functions and easily operate the camera when you get it.


----------



## sujoyp (Jun 21, 2016)

wired remote is the cheapest...just 300-400rs...wireless are costly..IR and radio signals


----------



## CRACING (Jun 21, 2016)

sujoyp said:


> wired remote is the cheapest...just 300-400rs...wireless are costly..IR and radio signals



I haven't bought one but I see that unbranded wireless remote cost 150 and 250 for Nikon OEM, in ebay India.

ML L3, Wireless remote for Nikon, Ebay India

Wired remote cost 200+ for unbranded but there are different type connectors. [strike]Need to check manual to know which one is for our camera. [/strike] 

Edit: As per Nikon website, MC-DC2 supports D90, D3100, D3200, D3300, D5000, D5100, D5200, D5300, D5500, D7000, D7100, D7200, D600, D610, D750, DF as well as COOLPIX P7800, COOLPIX P7700, A.

MC-DC2, Wired remote for Nikon, Ebay India

I have bought many camera accessories from poojafotodeal12 and he/she is trusted seller.


----------



## kool (Jun 22, 2016)

CRACING said:


> I haven't bought one but I see that unbranded wireless remote cost 150 and 250 for Nikon OEM, in ebay India.
> 
> ML L3, Wireless remote for Nikon, Ebay India
> 
> ...




can u tell us about ur all accessories that u have bought. 


On amazon , its for Rs.350 and reviews are good. Buy Generic Nikon Ml-L3 Ir Wireless Camera Remote For Nikon Dslr Camera D5000 D5100 D5200 D7000 D7100 D3000 D3200 D90 D600 D610 - Camera Accessory Online at Low Price in India | Nikon Camera Reviews &amp; Ratings - Amazon.i




CRACING said:


> Yes, waiting long time for a product loses interest on that. Anyway, its good to hear that you bought it finally and let us know once you get hands on it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thats sounds cool 

I think latest Xiaomi RedMi note3 also supports IR feature, i have to buy new cellphone next month, gonna keep this in mind (i.e IR feature)

- - - Updated - - -



raja manuel said:


> Create the watermark as a separate image, then place on image as an additional layer and flatten image. Since the watermark image file will be a quadrilateral you may need to either create it with transparency or erase background once on the layer with alpha channel enabled to get the transparent effect.



which app or software can help me to make such logos/watermark ??


----------



## nac (Jun 22, 2016)

kool said:


> Is there remote shutter available for this camera for taking selfie ?
> What should i check in camera after receiving ?


You don't need a remote shutter to take selfie, you can use self timer.
Open the box in front of the courier guy and make sure you got the camera and in good condition. 


kool said:


> which app or software can help me to make such logos/watermark ??


If you're okay with that "santa banta" kind, you just use mspaint and paste your watermark. If you want little more sophisticated software, get gimp.


----------



## sujoyp (Jun 22, 2016)

I have both wired trigger as well radio triggers....wired I bought maybe for 200-300 rs from ebay and yougnou RF trigger bought for 1800

yaah I too bought from poojafotodeal some times

- - - Updated - - -

yaah you can use selftimer for selfy  I forgot that point .

And if making a watermark see that how much area santabanta watermark/logo have covered...just take that much...bigger logo is a complete no no...and watermark cross pic is absolutely nonsense unless you intend to sell the pic


----------



## CRACING (Jun 22, 2016)

kool said:


> can u tell us about ur all accessories that u have bought.



Let me list those that I remember.

Poojafotodeal12 (Ebay India):
Marumi UV filter 52mm - This filter has no coating so it causes light flare. Cost 500
Rocket blower
and etc that are not related to camera.

Photovatika (Amazon):
Marumi MC UV filter 52mm - This filter has multi coating so it causes less light flare. Cost 850
JJC EN-3 Eyecup - I like this more then normal eyecup. It also prevents face touching the display so no oily smudges. Cost 350

Great_ziddan2008 (Ebay India):
Hakuba Close-Up Filter 52mm - Used but in new condition. Cost 600

Shayan CorporationTM (Amazon):
Silica Gel 25gm x 10pcs

CamStore07 (Amazon):
Yashica YCK1 Multipurpose Cleaning Kit - I bought this for filters and for lenses I use blower only.

Photo Galaxy (Paytm):
Vanguard Espod CX 203AP Tripod - Cost 3400 (Excluding cashback)

Aliexpress & Ebay.com:
HB-69 Lens Hood
HB-37 Lens Hood
Lens Caps with Nikon logo
Tempered Glass For D3200
DK-20 Eyecup
Hotshoe Spirit Level
and many more but not related to camera.


----------



## sujoyp (Jun 22, 2016)

nice list of small accessories... after looking at your list it stuck me that I never made a list of things I bought for photography


----------



## raja manuel (Jun 22, 2016)

kool said:


> which app or software can help me to make such logos/watermark ??


If you want to make a logo it should ideally be in vector format for scalability. I use Inkscape to create, then convert to PNG with transparent background for including as a layer in GIMP. If you want to create bitmap/raster format logo you will need a drawing/painting software like Krita depending on how sophisticated your logo design is. You can use the GMIC plugin with GIMP to create secret Fourier watermarks as well if you are so inclined.


----------



## kool (Jun 25, 2016)

CRACING said:


> Let me list those that I remember.
> 
> Poojafotodeal12 (Ebay India):
> Marumi UV filter 52mm - This filter has no coating so it causes light flare. Cost 500
> ...


Wow !! Nice collection of accessories  need ur suggestion regarding strap. I m not liking its neck strap, its not so cool. I am thinking to buy hand straps. But most of straps on amazon are low quality of neoprene material. Should I buy that ? 

And what is the use these accessories: eyecap, filters ? 

I am new to D5200, so from where I can get best online tutorial ? There are tons of videos on youtube but most of those r confusing. 

Sent from my YU5010 using Tapatalk


----------



## CRACING (Jun 25, 2016)

So you got the camera? Congrats bro. :cool_NF:



kool said:


> Need ur suggestion regarding strap. I m not liking its neck strap, its not so cool. I am thinking to buy hand straps. But most of straps on amazon are low quality of neoprene material. Should I buy that ?



I'm ok with the strap provided so didn't thought to buy another or different one. However, I don't recommend unbranded or Chinese straps because its not worth taking risk.

May be other members will suggest you a good one. Please hang on.



kool said:


> And what is the use these accessories: eyecap, filters ?



Eyecup is made of plastic and soft rubber material. It fits in front of eyepiece aka viewfinder and helps keep out extraneous light and makes it more comfortable when holding the viewfinder against the face.

The one comes with camera is the standard size but you can also get bigger one which is available from 3rd party brands or china. Bigger eyecup gives better support to eye and reduces extraneous light. Check this video here.

In standard eyecup, there are different designs made specifically for each camera models. i.e DK-19, DK-20, DK-21, DK-23 DK-24 & etc for Nikon cameras. However, the suitable one is provided with your camera so you don't need to buy one. Check eyecup or manual to know which model does your camera support. I guess it might be DK-20

Bigger eyecups also come with different sizes and designs. JJC brand have good quality eyecups unlike cheap rubber eyecups found in China market (Aliexpress). JJC EN-3 eyecup should fit D5200 but do confirm from seller. I got the same from Photovatika for 350 on ebay India. Now he has removed the listing but you can ask him to relist. The same is available from different sellers but for more price tag.

As of filters, its a big topic so you have to research on different photography websites. For now, just get a UV filter to protect the front element of the lens. With multicoating (MC) if you are concerned about light flare. Also note, there are lots of fake filters, especially from Hoya. I recommend Marumi UV filter from Poojafotodeal12 at ebay or Marumi MC UV filter from Photovatika at Amazon. Size of filter should match the thread size of lens you have. Check front element bezel for filter size info. 52mm is for 18-55mm, 55-200mm, 35mm and etc.



kool said:


> I am new to D5200, so from where I can get best online tutorial ? There are tons of videos on youtube but most of those r confusing.



First I'ed advice you to read user manual thoroughly so you can understand every options. Then go through Youtube videos and understand how to take photos in different environments. You don't have to stick with D5200 videos but any dslr guides will help. Its all about aperture, shutter speed and ISO. Just like Clutch, Brake and Acc. in Cars/Bikes. You just need to understand to synchronization these three so you can get a perfect exposure or photo. You can also use priority modes for semi-manual settings.


----------



## sujoyp (Jun 25, 2016)

why dont you tie around the neck strap around wrist...it becomes wrist strap   i do that mostly


----------



## kool (Jun 25, 2016)

CRACING said:


> So you got the camera? Congrats bro. :cool_NF:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh my god !!! U have amazing knowledge of dslr cameras.    So much information in single post, thats amazing. I am adding this page to my bookmark bar.  By the way how old are you sir ? And are you professional photographer ?  


Sent from my YU5010 using Tapatalk


----------



## CRACING (Jun 25, 2016)

kool said:


> Oh my god !!! U have amazing knowledge of dslr cameras.    So much information in single post, thats amazing. I am adding this page to my bookmark bar.  By the way how old are you sir ? And are you professional photographer ?
> 
> 
> Sent from my YU5010 using Tapatalk



I'm glad to be helpful but I'm not expert or professional in photography. Just shared what I have learnt so far.

I got my DSLR less then 6 months ago and before that I didn't know anything about it and didn't even thought I'ed get one.

Since then I'm spending my spare time in reading photography books, websites, videos, forums and etc, to get most of my DSLR. I like to understand products as much as possible and share to others. Be it a Camera, Computer, Mobile, Automobile, Power Tool or etc.

Here is the list of Youtube users those who helped me most:
Tony & Chelsea Northrup
Mike Browne
GregoryCazillo
Gordon Laing
Newtography
Rob Nunn
Benjamin Root Photography

For more discussions related to learning DSLR, we shall continue in "Learn photography with me" thread.

Btw; You have to register your camera and lens in Nikon Asia website. Not sure if it helps for warranty claims but atleast to verify the products. Here is the link to register and once you do, login here to view the registered products and also to add/register more products next time.


----------



## kool (Jun 25, 2016)

CRACING said:


> I'm glad to be helpful but I'm not expert or professional in photography. Just shared what I have learnt so far.
> 
> I got my DSLR less then 6 months ago and before that I didn't know anything about it and didn't even thought I'ed get one.
> 
> ...


Thank u so much !! 

Sent from my YU5010 using Tapatalk


----------



## kool (Jul 3, 2016)

Clicked some images , applied little filter using pixlr Android app.
 


*uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/20160702/742713588c0f0b37b8a4354609012e13.jpg

*uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/20160702/188f3d3aaa74aeacbb9362d89f366842.jpg

*uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/20160702/8c3a9ef999b9fa89a8b971bb3683bd42.jpg

Sent from my YU5010 using Tapatalk


----------



## kool (Jul 3, 2016)

[MENTION=322858]CRACING[/MENTION] [MENTION=39722]sujoyp[/MENTION]  [MENTION=125321]nac[/MENTION]

i am totally new to this DSLR thing, trying to learn settings and its feature. Guys, what is the use of 39 focal points ? 

Sent from my YU5010 using Tapatalk


----------



## nac (Jul 3, 2016)

kool said:


> i am totally new to this DSLR thing, trying to learn settings and its feature. Guys, what is the use of 39 [STRIKE]focal[/STRIKE] points ?


It's focus point.

It's use is to focus. The idea behind more focus point is to focus fast/accurate when the subject is moving fast. For most of the kind, center/single focus point should be good enough. For things like sports, more focus point is useful. Read your manual and see how you can use the focus point and practice it.


----------



## sujoyp (Jul 3, 2016)

39 focus point is useful for selecting exact location to focus on the viewfinder if using single point AF ...if shooting a moving subject using multi point AF then AF point automatically selects the correct area of focus


----------



## kool (Jul 4, 2016)

Guys, I bought a cheap hand grip from amazon for Rs.200 and its not good. Its long screw plate covering battery door compartment and also locked display screen, everytime i have to unscrew little bit for removing battery. 

From where I can buy hand grip with small screw plate ? 



*uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/20160703/995e5742094a00cfbbc7ec17ddcfb628.jpg 

*uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/20160703/e259c44c1f1ce9726e8ab668a02ee450.jpg

*uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/20160703/9fc29ad13bcde464b6087ce1540b04a4.jpg

Sent from my YU5010 using Tapatalk


----------



## nac (Jul 4, 2016)

Until you buy a new one, flip open your LCD before attaching your hand grip. That way you can use your LCD the way you want, just that you can't put it back in it's space.


----------



## sujoyp (Jul 4, 2016)

aree just ho to a hardware shop and find a nice small screw which can replace it...should try it


----------



## CRACING (Jul 4, 2016)

[MENTION=2608]kool[/MENTION]

I have found two hand grip strap that have small mount. One is this and the other is this. Case Logic is good so you don't have to worry about quality. It costs high compared to unbranded straps but you get what you pay for. 

The mount of the strap you bought looks flimsy to me so I don't take chances with that. Also I don't understand whats the use of that strap, we to hold the camera all the time in one hand and camera safety is still in our hand rather then the strap.  

I use neck strap which is very comfortable for me and I can easily handle my camera. Holding the camera with right hand for long time causes pain so I use my left hand to carry the camera until my right hand is relaxed. Or if the lens attached is small, I leave the camera carried by the neck strap and let my both hands free.

How do you feel about hand grip strap?


----------



## sujoyp (Jul 4, 2016)

[MENTION=322858]CRACING[/MENTION]  I do exactly the same thing.. I put my neck strap ...and put it around neck..but while shooting or moving around to capture I wind up my neck strap around my hand tightly and hold it... it does not put lot of weight that way.
If you are holding very heavy lens like a big zoom lens..better to  have a monopod to carry the weight.

I too donno the usage of handgrip....the free strap came with my DSLR is good enough to keep it safe for long...its almost 3 yrs


----------



## CRACING (Jul 4, 2016)

sujoyp said:


> but while shooting or moving around to capture I wind up my neck strap around my hand tightly and hold it... it does not put lot of weight that way.



Do you mean like this?



Very good idea.


----------



## sujoyp (Jul 4, 2016)

CRACING said:


> Do you mean like this?
> 
> 
> 
> Very good idea.



yes exactly like this...youtube have its video too  ...I do it naturally, didnt check it


----------



## kool (Jul 7, 2016)

Just now ordered AF-S DX NIKKOR 35mm f/1.8G standard from CAMCAT seller (flipkart)
- Selling price: Rs.9999  (10% cashback using CITIBANK cc)
effective price: Rs.9k  is it good deal ? 


by the way why word STANDARD is mentioned here ? 

Sent from my YU5010 using Tapatalk


----------



## sujoyp (Jul 8, 2016)

its a nice deal for new 35mm lens

standard means normal angle of view...like 18-55 is call wide angle or zoom lens or 55-300 is called standard telephoto lens
35mm and 50mm are called standard lens, 85mm is telephoto lens


----------



## kyile123 (Jul 8, 2016)

I think its safe,but prefer amazon first, its more reliable.
thanks
jakinid.com


----------



## Ricky (Jul 9, 2016)

kyile123 said:


> I think its safe,but prefer amazon first, its more reliable.
> thanks
> jakinid.com


How much you get paid to get leave those website url in posts ? 
Don't take it otherwise, really curious to know it.


----------



## kool (Jul 13, 2016)

aradhyasharma12 said:


> actually i dont have any personal experience with patym but flipkart and amazon are good. i am sure that you can have best deal with them or if again you are confused and you need some suggestion  then you can google it.


yes its safe, i m happy with my purchase from paytm.  

Sent from my YU5010 using Tapatalk


----------



## kool (Jul 13, 2016)

guys.... what settings should I use to click such pics, like freezing dust, smoke, gulal, water splash ???? 

something like these pics : *uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/20160713/e280b091ecb939a831419c2d6b779bbf.jpg

*uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/20160713/405df35eb3df70b8349ad84f158e904f.jpg

Sent from my YU5010 using Tapatalk


----------



## nac (Jul 13, 2016)

It's more of a lighting thing. Sujoy has got first hand experience in this...

You can find tons of tutorials online. For one check this out 

10 Tips on How to Photograph Smoke and Fog - SLR Loung


----------



## sujoyp (Jul 13, 2016)

yaah it need 3 basic things

1. flash or floodlights from side angles so that it doesnt fall on background (for smoke dust water gulal)
2. complete dark background
3. fast shutter speed...max with flash we can use 1/200 ..

to trigger the flash from side you will need wireless or wired triggers...if you want to brighten the subject from front, use pop up flash at low level and keep background further away (flash light should not fall on background)


----------



## kool (Jul 16, 2016)

thank u so much guys, i will try this method tjis weekend. 

Sent from my YU5010 using Tapatalk


----------

